# Pegasus shower valve



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has worked with a pegasus shower valve before. 

I went to service one today in a high rise, but the shut-offs for the shower weren't holding, so I couldn't service. I'm back Friday after the condo takes care of the shut-offs. 

Haven't had to change a pegasus cartridge before, are they as simple as a delta or moen replacement? It looks like a pretty cheap valve. 

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry haven't messed with one of those animals before.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Moentrol


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

They are crap. I have not been able to find parts for them, I replace them everytime I have one.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

My expierience they seem to change design every few yrs. Prooly with whoever will sell them stuff the cheapest.

Last one i put in package came from hans grohe.

Took cust service three attempts rlto get parts right. And i had the model number.

I i needed was a rebuild. Spent 20 min trying to explain to the guy it didnt matter which finish it was.


Long story short. Change it


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have heard that many manufactures label their junk as Pegasus. So it is nearly impossible to repair them. 

Moentrol!!!!!

Ahhh that legend series


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> Just curious if anyone has worked with a pegasus shower valve before.
> 
> I went to service one today in a high rise, but the shut-offs for the shower weren't holding, so I couldn't service. I'm back Friday after the condo takes care of the shut-offs.
> 
> ...


Change the shut-offs first, then ya can get the building back up and running. Then you can deal with that wonderful valve, just sayin'.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

*Here's the pic*

Moentrol for sure?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Change the shut-offs first, then ya can get the building back up and running. Then you can deal with that wonderful valve, just sayin'.




Good call. Go ahead and put some ball valves in then deal with that faucet.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats Home Crepo's house brand isn't it? Total Crap


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

pigskin plumber said:


> Moentrol for sure?


That's a delta cartridge. The old pegasus faucets used delta parts a lot of the time. You got lucky.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like this one


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Looks like this one


 Delta 'moniter' cartridge??


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Delta 'moniter' cartridge??


Stem looks right but the temperature high limit stops look different.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

KCplumber said:


> Thats Home Crepo's house brand isn't it? Total Crap


+1 on crap.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup take em out install a new Moen but twy are easy to repair but thy belong in the scrap bucket


----------

